# Candice Swanepoel Desigual FW 2014 Fashion Show in NYC 06.02.2014 x18



## brian69 (16 Feb. 2014)

.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## RustyRyan (16 Feb. 2014)

:thx: für eine der schärfsten Frauen der Welt :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (16 Feb. 2014)

:thx: für Candice bei der Arbeit! :thumbup:


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

stunning pics, thanks


----------



## emstonefr (9 Mai 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## hunter57 (11 Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank, sieht gut aus!


----------



## CLove (18 Mai 2014)

Wowza! Thanks!


----------



## tbonex (28 Mai 2014)

Die Frau sieht man immer wieder gerne !


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Thanks. Stunning.


----------

